# Neutering and spraying?



## Cookie_Rat12 (Feb 5, 2016)

Is is true that neutering and spraying your rats makes it less likely that they will have health problems? Can anything bad happen when/after neutering or spraying rats?Will it stop unwanted hormonal changes in your rats?
How much does it usually cost?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

1) My vet asks $100 to neuter a rat and $200 for a spay. It varies greatly, so you would have to call a few vets and ask. 2) yes, spaying greatly decrease the chances of your rat to get mammary tumors. The cost of the spay is usually less than the cost to take care of even 1 tumor later on. Intact female rats often get more than 1 tumor, so spaying your female rats is actually a good investment. 3) there are risks with every surgery...however, if your vet is experienced in spaying/neutering rats, the risks are well worth the benefits in my opinion. I have a neutered male, and soon will have two more neutered males. I regret I didn't spayed my females though- they are 21 months and so far no tumors...4) yes it will stop the unwanted hormonal changes and hormonal behaviors in your rats, or at the very least grant decrease them.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

The price will depend on your vet. I have 2 vets within driving distance. One charges $300 for the surgery, and the other charges $130. Yes spaying and neutering can help them health wise. In particular spayed females are less likely to develop mammary tumors later in life. There are dangers involved with the anesthetic which is why you want an experienced vet with a high success rate. Also for a spay it is very invasive which caries its own risks. I neuter my males but leave my females intact for that reason. Neutering males also helps with their incessant marking and can sometimes lower their male musk levels. It also lowers testosterone levels, causing less aggression towards other males if you have that problem. Also spaying and neutering is a surgery and as with any incision there is a risk of infection, especially if you do not take care to keep the wound clean. Some people find that the risks outweigh the reward but I personally think it is definitely worth it to neuter males. Spaying females is all around riskier. It's just a matter of whether you think the risk is worth it.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Neutering with help with hormonal issues in male rats. I have no idea about females but it will probably do the same. Spaying female rats will reduce the chance of mammary tumors.
I dont know about the cost though.


----------



## Cookie_Rat12 (Feb 5, 2016)

is there any way to make sure females don't get tumors besides spraying? How likely is it that females will get tumors?


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't really know about other ways to prevent it. There are lost of different factors when it comes to females getting tumors. Lineage for example. If you get a rat from a breeder that has a very healthy line of rats that barley gets tumor than it is likely that the female won't be as likely to get some. Food is a factor as well as age. Rats are more prone to develop tumors at an older age.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

If I recall the percentage is very high, maybe 60-75% over the age of two, that a female will get tumors. However spaying a rat is not something I would trust just anyone to do, only a vet with lots of experience. I have 7 females, 4 are spayed, and two are waiting to be big enough to spay. My vet won't spay them until they weigh 250g. They do become somewhat more laid back after spaying, kind of like the males, but not as drastic. But my boys leave them alone and get along better with the females that are spayed. Even my neutered males walk around with their nose stuck up unspayed privates quite often.


----------



## Cookie_Rat12 (Feb 5, 2016)

I heard that a healthy diet and exercise makes it less likely for girl rats to get tumors, and coming from a good breeder line. Do u think that without spraying the female and all of these applied would it be even less likely that the female would get tumors?


----------



## Cookie_Rat12 (Feb 5, 2016)

Do all of u spray ur females? Do u really advise spraying females?


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Cookie_Rat12 said:


> I heard that a healthy diet and exercise makes it less likely for girl rats to get tumors, and coming from a good breeder line. Do u think that without spraying the female and all of these applied would it be even less likely that the female would get tumors?


Yes but there is always a chance. It just reduces the chance. Also it is spaying not spraying so if you talk to a vet about it he or she won't be confused.


----------



## Cookie_Rat12 (Feb 5, 2016)

Omg lol I've been calling it spraying my whole life and I've had no idea why lol 🐀 XD


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Lol, we all have to learn. And I didn't used to. I am now envolved with a rescue in Indy called EARPS. (Exotic animal rescue and pet sanctuary) in the past I did neuter my males so I could keep a mixed gender mischief. I like both genders and they way they coexist, I guess I just think it's more natural. But anyway,EARPS fixes all their rats before adoption, and happens to also use the same vet I have used for 20years. I foster for them. one of the benefits of that is I can pick which rats I want to adopt. I like to foster the babies,. But I will take any of them. I am home most of the time right now so they get lots of attention and socialization at my house. I also have a non-EARPS rat , female that was kind of left at my house. She will be spayed soon too.


----------



## Cookie_Rat12 (Feb 5, 2016)

So would u really advise spaying for females?


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

If you have a vet who is experienced in spaying female rats I think it's worth it. Especially if it decreases the chance they get tumors later in life.

However spaying is an invasive procedure and should be done with a vet who is very experienced. If you do it with a vet who is not experienced with spaying rats then the risk of something going wrong is greater. 

It's up to you.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I would advise spaying females and neutering males, but only if you have an experienced vet in rat surgery. It makes for happier rats and it would be more enjoyable for you too. Overall neutering/spaying is a good investment as it most likely will save you money later on, and give you peace of mind.


----------

